# Goaty Decisions for a Newbie



## St1ckyBun (Mar 20, 2016)

hey all!  Im new here.  Wanted to say hello, introduce myself and see if anyone was willing to impart some advice on goats.

So, like many others, I am jumping on the homesteading bandwagon.  I have a little over an acre of land and over the past 2 years have been taking steps towards self-sustainability. I have my first flock of chicks on the way (coming in June) and I am already clearing land in the hopes of getting two goats next spring.

Why goats? Well, for milk, yogurt and possibly cheese.  Seems like the logical next step but here is the kicker...I have never had goat milk.  Goat cheese, yes. Goat milk...nope.  I see it in stores but I am SURE it tastes nothing like the real deal so I havent bought it.  Plus people who have say it tastes goaty.  Common sense says I probably should TRY goat milk before buying not one, but 2 goats, but I have no idea where.  I dont know anyone with goats and raw milk sales are illegal here (well...animal consumption only).  Plus even if I knew a goat owner, I would feel weird driving onto a farm and saying "oh hello, you dont know me but may I sample your goats milk?".  Lol

I have been researching this for quite some time and a lot of people say goats milk tastes exactly like cows (I have plenty of that) depending on how its handled.  Some say nigerian is better than nubian (two breeds I am considering)...but heck, I dunno and I guess a lot depends on the line as well.

I imagine someone must have been in this situation before and can offer advice.  Also, if anyone can recommend any reputable breeders in NC (preferrably one who will let me sample milk first lol)...feel free to drop names.  I am all ears!

Thanks all! ...and looking forward to chatting with you more about this crazy adventure


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2016)

Where are you in NC?
I'm near Raleigh and there are other members on here from NC
I have Nigerians and the milk is great


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 20, 2016)

There are many of us on here from NC.  Quite a few reputable breeders! 

You are correct. Goats milk in stores will not taste the same. There are many factors of why goats milk taste different.
Feed, breed, management, as well as where she is in lactation and amount of butterfat, also if a doe is cycling... cycling (heat) can alter the taste for a few days.

When we interview for our goats we ask lots of questions. LOL
We look at needs/wants/environment

Because you mention milk I will start there. 
First thing is you will need to decide the volume of milk you will need daily/weekly. 

For example we have Nigerian Dwarfs, Miniature Lamanchas, Miniature Nubians, and Standard Lamanchas  ( we have a standard Nubian but she is bred for Miniature Nubians).

They will all produce different amounts of milk.

We have all 3 sizes and there are pros/cons to each.

Next, will you want to show? Will you need registered animals?

Understanding health and testing is important. 
Having a breeder that you can trust and will mentor is a good thing as well. 

Yes, tasting milk is important... also be careful... I see ads all the time of "my Nigerian is giving a gallon a day" ... yeah right- sure 

Some farms will be on milk test and that can show you what is produced. Some farms are not but will allow you to see the goats being milked and you can see the volume. Example- we will be on test this year but haven't started yet for a variety of reasons... yet I know what each goat produces. I can tell you how many pounds per day. 

Many do not know what their goats produce. Guessing never works out. LOL 

First fresheners will not produce as much as second or third fresheners so when looking keep that in mind. A doe that has a single will not produce as much as one that has twins or triplets...Many breeders discount registered kids out of First fresheners because they do not have enough data on the dam as far as production.
Look for farms that keep their does in lactation for the 10 months.
Some goats may produce a lot of milk but have short lactation. Some may produce less but can go a full 10 months steadily.

Welcome to the world of goats.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 21, 2016)

As for flavor, african breeds (boer, nubian, nigerian, pygmy)are reputed to have less goaty flavored milk, the swiss breeds having more more goaty flavor, with toggenburgs reported to have the most goaty flavor. 

I have nigerians, nubians and boers. Our nigerian milk tastes like a sweetened version of extra creamy whole cows milk. Our boers milk tastes like a plain, extra creamy version of whole cows milk. Our nubian just freshened 2 days ago and is still producing colostrum so no taste test on her yet. Different breeds and different individual goats will have different flavors. Different types of feed can affect flavor to some degree and does running with stinky bucks might make the milk taste different too.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey there @St1ckyBun  Greetings from the front range in Colorado and welcome! You're in GREAT goat company here! Obviously full sized goats will give much more milk than dwarf or pygmies. And the minis (cross between large (doe) and small (buck) will fall somewhere in between. Some goats are bred specifically for dairy and therefore give more than those bred specifically to be meat goats. And then there are those that are bred to be dual purpose; dairy/meat. I think everyone will agree that you do NOT want to feed your milk goat garlic or onions or your milk will be  Looking forward to following your progress! Glad you joined us.


----------



## TAH (Mar 21, 2016)

When we first moved to 2 1/2 acres we were going to goats, that is when our minds had changed for a time. We had gone to a family camp out when they gave us goats milk it was awful . Now since goats where off the list what type of animal were we going to get to milk. Then we went to a farm that had goats, the lady that ran the farm really wanted us to try the milk, that was when goats were back on the list, her milk was like no other, it was awesome. We got our first doe, she was a Lamancha Nubian Nigerian mix. We bred her to a Boer Saanen mix buck, she gives a steady gallon a day of milk. We had a lot of messing around with here milk to try to get that perfect taste. We now give loose minerals and corn and soy free feed. Here are some breeds that might give you what you are looking for.
Nubian, have high butterfat and give about a gallon a day on affrage 
Nigerian Dwarf, has decent butterfat but will only milk about a half gallon a day or so 
Alpine, Which are cheese goats so they will have a stronger flavor of milk
My favorite breed is a Oberhasli, they were bred from the alpine and have wonderful tasting milk. They have a milder milk taste than the Alpine, and they make not such strong cheese. Our doe milked a half gallon to a gallon a day. She had a super sweet temper and was easy to milk. 
Here are some pics of our Oberhasli doe and buck.


----------



## TAH (Mar 21, 2016)

If you have any questions about these breeds, I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## St1ckyBun (Mar 21, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Where are you in NC?
> I'm near Raleigh and there are other members on here from NC
> I have Nigerians and the milk is great


I am just north of Charlotte.


----------



## St1ckyBun (Mar 21, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> There are many of us on here from NC.  Quite a few reputable breeders!
> 
> You are correct. Goats milk in stores will not taste the same. There are many factors of why goats milk taste different.
> Feed, breed, management, as well as where she is in lactation and amount of butterfat, also if a doe is cycling... cycling (heat) can alter the taste for a few days.
> ...



Thanks for all the info!  

To clarify and answer some question: I dont need a lot of milk.  I currently use about 1-2 gallons a week.  Quality over quantity for me.  I do love cream though so that is important. 

As for registering:  I personally dont  care about papers...but I would need to sell  kids.  So if the price and demand is significant to warrent registration, then yes I would want papers.


----------



## St1ckyBun (Mar 21, 2016)

TAH said:


> When we first moved to 2 1/2 acres we were going to goats, that is when our minds had changed for a time. We had gone to a family camp out when they gave us goats milk it was awful . Now since goats where off the list what type of animal were we going to get to milk. Then we went to a farm that had goats, the lady that ran the farm really wanted us to try the milk, that was when goats were back on the list, her milk was like no other, it was awesome. We got our first doe, she was a Lamancha Nubian Nigerian mix. We bred her to a Boer Saanen mix buck, she gives a steady gallon a day of milk. We had a lot of messing around with here milk to try to get that perfect taste. We now give loose minerals and corn and soy free feed. Here are some breeds that might give you what you are looking for.
> Nubian, have high butterfat and give about a gallon a day on affrage
> Nigerian Dwarf, has decent butterfat but will only milk about a half gallon a day or so
> Alpine, Which are cheese goats so they will have a stronger flavor of milk
> ...


Aww! Love the pics! I have goat envy . Based on this, I am leaning more towards Nigerian Dwarf.  I dont need a lot of milk and I am more concerned with butterfat and flavor.


----------



## St1ckyBun (Mar 21, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Where are you in NC?
> I'm near Raleigh and there are other members on here from NC
> I have Nigerians and the milk is great


I just bookmarked your website.  I may be reaching out to you as I get closer to making a decision on goats (and by that I mean convincing my husband to build a fence and shed lol).


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 21, 2016)

St1ckyBun said:


> I just bookmarked your website.  I may be reaching out to you as I get closer to making a decision on goats (and by that I mean convincing my husband to build a fence and shed lol).



Better tell the hubs to get a move on! This is the perfect time as OFA has LOTS of kids that he'll be looking to place here in the next few weeks. Get yours reserved NOW before you have to wait till next spring!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2016)

St1ckyBun said:


> I just bookmarked your website.  I may be reaching out to you as I get closer to making a decision on goats (and by that I mean convincing my husband to build a fence and shed lol).


You should check out the Piedmont Dairy Goat Breeders Association
They will have a breeder directory
I know they have a FB page and probably a website 
They have a show in Shelby the first weekend in June
If you want to see a lot of goats and talk to some people it would be a good opportunity


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Better tell the hubs to get a move on! This is the perfect time as OFA has LOTS of kids that he'll be looking to place here in the next few weeks. Get yours reserved NOW before you have to wait till next spring!



I don't know exactly how many we will sell
We have been accused of being goat hoarders


----------



## babsbag (Mar 22, 2016)

Many of us are goat hoarders. 

@TAH  I raise Alpine goats and I have never had "goaty" milk. My Toggenburg...goaty all the way, but not the Alpines. It does not have the butterfat of some of the other breeds but the flavor is always good. The trick is to milk clean and chill fast.  I feed alfalfa hay with a 16% dairy grain mix while on the stand, and a good loose mineral. The milk tastes great.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 22, 2016)

St1ckyBun said:


> I dont need a lot of milk. I currently use about 1-2 gallons a week. Quality over quantity for me. I do love cream though so that is important.



LOL - you can have both... 
Nigies will have the highest butterfat but will vary from goat to goat.  There are other breeds with high butterfat. 
It sounds like the Nigie may be a good fit for you because you are looking at only needing 2 pounds per day.

To understand how many Nigies you would need figure out all you want to do with the milk. Do you want to make cheese? Soap? Drink? Yogurt? Ice Cream etc. Most cheese recipes start with one gallon of milk- depending on cheese your yield will vary from 1-3 pounds of cheese.



St1ckyBun said:


> As for registering: I personally dont care about papers...but I would need to sell kids. So if the price and demand is significant to warrent registration, then yes I would want papers.



There are both and either is easy to sell in NC 



babsbag said:


> Many of us are goat hoarders.
> 
> @TAH  I raise Alpine goats and I have never had "goaty" milk. My Toggenburg...goaty all the way, but not the Alpines. It does not have the butterfat of some of the other breeds but the flavor is always good. The trick is to milk clean and chill fast.  I feed alfalfa hay with a 16% dairy grain mix while on the stand, and a good loose mineral. The milk tastes great.



Agree, Alpine's do not have goaty tasting milk.  IMO it is a little more "flat" like 2% milk vs whole milk. Milk handling plays a big part in taste. 

and yep, goats are addictive! You will love them!


----------



## St1ckyBun (Mar 22, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Better tell the hubs to get a move on! This is the perfect time as OFA has LOTS of kids that he'll be looking to place here in the next few weeks. Get yours reserved NOW before you have to wait till next spring!



Haha omg my hubby would KILL me.  He is still building my coop.   No, I am afraid I cant reserve anything right now until I get the land cleared and some fencing up.  But good things come to those who wait.  Good to know when they take reservations though!


----------



## St1ckyBun (Mar 22, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> You should check out the Piedmont Dairy Goat Breeders Association
> They will have a breeder directory
> I know they have a FB page and probably a website
> They have a show in Shelby the first weekend in June
> If you want to see a lot of goats and talk to some people it would be a good opportunity


Great idea!  I can bring the kids (human kids lol).  Maybe I will see you there!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 22, 2016)

St1ckyBun said:


> Haha omg my hubby would KILL me.  He is still building my coop.   No, I am afraid I cant reserve anything right now until I get the land cleared and some fencing up.  But good things come to those who wait.  Good to know when they take reservations though!


Welcome from Northern Minnesota! You are in great hands here for information. I don't know what I would have done without the info I got from fellow goaties! 

You are so right. I searched long and hard for the breed I wanted, was tested and healthy as well as with the production behind them. It has paid off this year finally.


----------



## TAH (Mar 22, 2016)

I would Defiantly go with ND. If you are looking for higher butter fat content you could go with a mini Nubian.


----------

